# CC5075 4 cycle trimmer problem



## cc4cycle (Aug 18, 2009)

Has anyone been inside the Cub Cadet 4 cycle trimmers yet? I tore mine down and found the screws holding down the Cam gear stripped out. The way the cylinder is built, it looks like it holds the gear in place when together anyway. I did a somewhat fix with sheet metal screws and adjusted the valves to spec., but the engine still runs a little rough. Does anyone know how to set the timing on these? I put the crank so the rod was pointed to the sky, and the cam gear, which had a mark, straight up as well. As far as I can tell, I got it timed right, but could use some re-assurance. I don't see anyway I could be 180 degrees off, either. The motor still runs rough and about half speed with full throttle. I just need a way to confirm what the problem is before I try a carb (which I tore apart and blew out). Thanks.


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

I'm not familiar with this motor, but
does the gear on the crankshaft have a mark on it?
Out of interest, is there a mechanical compression release mechanism on the camshaft?
What is the condition of the governor and it's linkages?

Other things to check prior to trying the carby are:
* what is your spark like (can check with an inline spark tester)?
* what is the condition of your spark plug?
* is the correct spark plug being used?
* is good quality gasoline being used?
* don't use stale gasoline.
* is your air filter clean?
* ensure the muffler is not blocked.
* what is your compression like?
* is your crankcase breather blocked?
* what is the strength of your flywheel magnet?
* if it has points, what are the condition of the points?
* what is the oil like in your sump?

Let us know how you go and if you have a picture of your motor, that would be great.

Kind Regards
AlBunzel


----------

